# Протрузия диска



## Сергей1986 (1 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Несколько лет беспокоят боли в позвоночнике. Последнее время усилились. Неприятные ощущения возникают в области сердца, ключица. Отдает в левую руку и ногу. Бывают головокружения и слабость, особенно в пасмурную погоду. Обратился к невропатологу, сделал рентген, затем МРТ. Вот результаты. Врач сейчас на больничном, результатов не видел. Серьезны ли мои диагнозы? 

Область исследования: Шейный отдел позвоночника. 
Произведены STIR, Т1-, Т2-взвешенные сагиттальные и аксиальные томограммы шейного и верхнегрудного отделов позвоночника (Т1-Т5). 
Шейный лордоз сглажен с формированием патологического кифоза на уровнях С3-5, нерезкий сколиоз. 
Структура позвонков однородна, конфигурация сохранена. Умеренная дегенерация дисков C2-6, нерезкая дегенерация остальных дисков. Межпозвоночные диски существенно не смещены. Позвоночный канал не стенозирован. 
В переднем эпидуральном пространстве справа на уровнях С1-6 определяется ряд расширенных вен (до 5 мм), частично распространяющихся на клетчатку межпозвоночных отверстий, вероятно обусловенных варикозным расширением вен, дифференцировать с АВ-фистулой. 
Спинной мозг без очаговых изменений. 
Пре- и паравертебральные ткани не изменены. 
Область исследования: Грудной отдел позвоночника. Произведены STIR, Т1-, Т2-взвешенные сагиттальные и аксиальные томограммы грудного отдела позвоночника. 
Грудной кифоз сглажен. 
Структура позвонков нерезко неоднородна, конфигурация сохранена. Умеренная дегенерация диска Т7-8, нерезкая дегенерация остальных дисков.
 Диск Т7-8 образует левостороннюю парамедианную протрузию 2 мм. 
Позвоночный канал не стенозирован. 
Спинной мозг без очаговых изменений интенсивности сигнала. 
Паравертебральные ткани не изменены. 
З а к л ю ч е н и е : : МРТ-признаки дегенеративных изменений межпозвоночных дисков шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Протрузия диска Т7-8.
Признаки расширения вен в переднем эпидуральном пространстве справа на уровнях С1-6.


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2016)

*Сергей1986*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Сергей1986 (1 Апр 2016)

Мужчина, 29 лет. Рост 184, вес 70. Работаю инженером. Работа в основном сидячая. Боли в шейном отделе раньше не сильно беспокоили. Около года назад начал ощущать онемение в левой руке. Иногда были боли в области сердца. В последние несколько месяцев неприятные ощущения начали возникать и в левой ноге, сердце и ключичная зона - чаще и сильнее, особенно при нагрузке(например быстрой ходьбе, добавляется и отдышка). На ЭКГ нет отклонений.


----------

